# What should i feed a bicolor blenny?



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I guess i didn't look into it before i bought it but now that i have I'm reading that the blenny should eat vegtable matter, what would be good for him? I'm current just feeding my clowns brine shrimp, would he eat that anyways even tho its meat?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Bicolor blennies are omnivorous meaning that they will eat meat and vegitables. You can continue to feed it the brine shrimp, but it is recommended that you feed it vegitable matter too. Drop a few algae pellets in there or allow algae to grow on the tank, that should keep your blenny happy.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh ok thanks, i had read that they were strictly herbavores.. but so the brown algea that i still have a little of in my tank should be fine for that part then ya?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It might eat the brown algae. 

However, brown algae is a sign that your nitrates or silicates are high. I would check for nitrates, but silicates are not bad for your fish. The silicates come with the commercially prepared sea salts. If you decide you don't like the brown algae and your nitrates are not high try the Seachem or Tropic Marin brands of sea salt. Just make sure you get some algae pellets for your blenny.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

Alright cool, thanks a lot


----------

